

World record broken for terms in the continued fraction for pi - RiderOfGiraffes
http://neilbickford.com/picf.htm

======
RiderOfGiraffes
For what it's worth, Neil is 16.

~~~
RBerenguel
For me, this adds an upvote. Impressive (although "small") piece of work, and
at such an early age

